# Short Reed Instruction



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Do any of you guys out there have any recommendations on a good tape or cd or video for learning how to blow a short reed? I have a SMH are the Foiles videos what I need? Or if any of you are really feeling kind would you let me borrow something you have? I have the basic stuff down but still need a lot of practice. I'd like to be alot better before fall rolls around.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I learned from hours and hours of blowing my shortreed, just hang in there and maybe I will show you some tricks.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Like Goosebuster said it is basicly from lots and lots of practice. I never really got much out of the tapes, you can get more out of it by having someone giving you some hands on instruction. Also just stick with the basics until you get it down. A simple cluck and what I call a laydown call is all you need to kill geese. And they are the basic sounds of almost every other "specialty" call.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Fred Zink has a great video and a great call.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I didn't really think the Foiles video was all that great IMO. The video I really want to get is Shawn Stahl's "Honker Talk", I hear it's the best one out there right now.

What it comes down to though is lots and lots of practice. I think one of the best ways to learn is to go to a place where you can listen to live birds and mimic them.


----------

